
Beorg – an Emacs org-mode companion for iOS - yankcrime
http://beorgapp.com
======
pserwylo
If someone is looking for the equivalent on Android, I'd recommend the free
and open source Orgzly[0][1].

[0] -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly)

[1] -
[https://f-droid.org/packages/com.orgzly/](https://f-droid.org/packages/com.orgzly/)

~~~
th0br0
Last time I'd looked, I was unable to find such an app. This is what I've been
looking for! Thanks!

~~~
tomlong
I looked at this a while ago, and actually took another look about two weeks
ago when I got a new phone and it has come on in leaps and bounds since I last
(quite quickly) wrote it off.

I've got it set up to sync with nextcloud (through nextcloud app directory
sync) and same with my laptop and it's proved a pretty solid and reliable way
to stay on top of stuff.

I've used it to migrate away from stuffing everything into Google Keep (in a
general move away from google) and have ended up preferring my current config
after living with it for a week or two.

------
ljosa
This is fantastic! Unlike MobileOrg, it does not require a separate step in
emacs to export and import data. And it shows the files in ways that are more
useful.

Being able to review my tasks on the toilet will make org-mode ten times as
useful. :)

There are in-app purchases to donate $0.99, $2.99, or $7.99. I bought all
three.

~~~
jonnycomputer
I would just straight up ask for money if I were the developer.

~~~
lygaret
That's exactly what it is... Donations via in app purchase.

------
nandkeypull
It's quick and painless to sync with Dropbox - kudos to the developer. I've
been looking for a decent iOS app for org integration and it looks like my
search ends here.

If I could make a suggestion though, it would be really nice if it supported
subdirectories. I suspect that most people, like me, don't keep all their org
notes in a perfectly flat hierarchy. Being able to go into subdirectories and
view notes would be a great help.

------
grumblepeet
This is exactly what I’ve been looking for and I was starting to think I’d
have to build my own iOS Org mode app. Found all of my Org mode files in
Dropbox, and even found some TODO’s that I hadn’t completed back in 2011.
Great piece of work and again many thanks.

------
hultner
I’ve never used orgmode but heard of it frequently. As a non emacs user would
it make sense for me to try it out and could some one give me a brief
explanation of the benefits?

I’m a heavy tmux and vi-user so I already practically live in my terminals.

~~~
rashkov
I started with making todo lists. It was easy to mark each row as TODO or
DONE. I was able to indent underneath each todo to make sub tasks, and fold
each section up and move it around easily. Then I found a way to add due dates
to each item, and then view them all in a calendar view. I also found that I
could add tags to each item, and then filter by tags. So if I had a question
for my coworker I would tag that todo under his name and I could retrieve that
later.

Between tags and dates, you can stop worrying about the order of your todo
list items and just throw new ones in there, and still easily find them
because they're now structured by date and tag. You can also export your
calendar and do other exports as well.

I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of what org mode is capable of,
but that's how I was able to dip my toe into it and pick up new functionality
over time.

If any org-mode wizards want to point out some other big use-cases that I've
missed then I'd love to hear about that. I think some people even outline and
publish books using org-mode so it's quite a deep system!

Edit: I should also add that I came over from tmux+vim by using spacemacs,
which is a vim-mode oriented distribution of emacs which comes with its own
opinionated set of plugins and "layers" that you can easily add. It's worth a
look if you're emacs-curious

~~~
blisterpeanuts
That's quite informative. I've been using Emacs for over 25 years, including
maintaining to-do lists, but have never dipped my toes into org-mode. Time to
give it a try.

------
splouk
Would you consider adding support for checkboxes?

I like to make grocery lists with org mode checkboxes, and this app doesn't
seem to allow editing them.

~~~
appsonthemove
Editing of outlines is in the works. Whilst checkbox support won't be in the
first release it is in the roadmap.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
I hope this will jump start me into learning emacs and org-mode. I always put
it off. Because I just can’t get into learning it.

~~~
zimablue
I just quit learning emacs, I was learning e-lisp and spacemacs and trying to
customize the IDE to be close to a pycharm experience.

It just didn't seem to be possible, I could get a graphical debugger for a
while until I found realgud and even then there's no support for a locals
window or doing console input

Find symbols, the anaconda implementation by default just gave me a list of
matches without context or file/line number etc which isn't very useful.

It just felt like there can't be enough users with enough demand for things
you get in an IDE for it to be worth getting into Emacs for programming.

I'd love to get all comfy with a very customizable text editor but none seem
there: Emacs => above Atom => similarly missing some basic python debugging
features VSCode => Evil microsoft and I think had limited support for
customizing windows (If I wanted to use a customizable text editor and not an
IDE the first thing I'd need/want to implement would be embedding Jupyter
cells.

~~~
cat199
> Jupyter cells

There's an emacs lisp for that..:

[https://github.com/millejoh/emacs-ipython-
notebook](https://github.com/millejoh/emacs-ipython-notebook)

~~~
zimablue
Thanks but I knew that this existed, it's more the other IDE things for python
that didn't seem great - featured debugger (locals, watches) and a find-symbol
that gives you more than just a list of matches (eg. return results with more
details and context).

------
altschuler
Very cool. I'm curious about how it compares to MobileOrg
([http://mobileorg.github.io](http://mobileorg.github.io)), which is also
available for Android btw. From a first glance it seems much more polished.

~~~
jhoechtl
An Orgzly comparison would be more interesting. It's the better MobileOrg

[http://www.orgzly.com/](http://www.orgzly.com/)

------
splouk
Do you have a recommendation for the best way to synch files which may be all
over my computer?

~~~
jhoechtl
Syncthing, using it for the exact same reason

[https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)

~~~
blue1
But how do Beorg and Synchthing play together?

~~~
jhoechtl
Does Beorg also sync to directory? Pick it up from there, done

------
decasteve
I like the calendar integration. Reminders integration would be nice too.

This is a nice app but it has lots of potential as well. Integration with
Workflow could open up other possibilities as well.

------
j7ake
This app looks promising and I'm definitely considering supporting further
development of this app.

I have an org for time keeping, is it easy to do time keeping on the phone ?

~~~
ljosa
It doesn't look like it supports clocking in or out.

~~~
appsonthemove
This is on the roadmap, but a little way off.

------
Philipp__
This app looks really cool! Will give it a go for a week or so! For now it
looks promising, I will be more than happy to donate!

------
Game_Ender
This is awesome, I hope it gets updated to support editing of existing files.

------
malloryerik
This is very nice, but I do wish we could edit files, not just view them.

------
Cacti
Will you be supporting other cloud services than Dropbox?

~~~
Xophmeister
It says it supports WebDAV-based cloud storage. It would be really nice, given
its on iOS, if it supported iCloud.

------
chrisper
But can Beorg be run in Emacs?

------
unixhero
Any equivalent for BeOS?

